# Tunnel to underground reservoir



## dannyb86_123 (Feb 14, 2012)

Found this a few months ago when out walking the dog,quite a strange tunnel, apparently leading to an underground reservoir, unfortunately you can only get down as far as the pump pictured, as there is water about 5 foot deep, maybe deeper after the pump, the water is crystal clear, which I found odd because it seems to be perfectly still, no movement or anything, anyway, hope you enjoy the picture's  also, two of the picture's are the same, apart form one has a rather strange light/reflection in it, but the picture's were took as fast as my phone would let me take two pictures, I'm a bit sceptical about ghosts and haunted place's, but this place doesn't give any bad vibe's or un-easy feelings that you usually get when in a known haunted place. 





[/url] tunnel6 by dannyb86_123, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] tunnel by dannyb86_123, on Flickr[/IMG] 




[/url] tunnel5 by dannyb86_123, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] tunnel4 by dannyb86_123, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] tunnel3 by dannyb86_123, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] tunnel2 by dannyb86_123, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice one Danny,that entrance looks a bit hectic....


----------



## the|td4 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice pics mate but allow me to enlighten you somewhat: There is no such thing as ghosts. 

(Or Ghouls for that matter.)


----------



## dannyb86_123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah is a bit, there's bout 8foot of rubbish to climb over and its probably about 6foot high too, have to be fairly good at climbing to get into it, shame that its full of water past the pump really, would like to get further down and see what is actually down past where you can see 

And I know lol  just seems odd the reflection in one picture that wasn't in the first picture


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 15, 2012)

nice like most places forgotten over time, then you remember the bit in the paper recently about hose pipe bans


----------



## the|td4 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah don't let any cynics like me put you off mate get stuck in there but remember to let people know where you're going if you're going alone!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice find, i'd take a blow up dingy in there.

You never know there might be treasure


----------

